# Should I leave her alone?



## XrihedgeX (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got my 4 month old hedgy Patoonya on thursday for my birthday. She is so cute. But she is obviously shy and scared. When I try to pick her up she huffs and puffs at me and raises her quills and tries to run away. But when I do get her she is calm and likes to explore. But last night when I tried to grab her she was too quick and I couldn't get her, and she went and hid. My question is if she seems too scared should I leave her alone that night? Or should I force her out so that I can hold her so she gets to know me better? Also, I have a side question. When she was outside the other day she was eating grass and then licking herself and putting foam on her quills. I remember reading somewhere that it is fine that they do that, but why do they?


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

For the first few days, you should probably let your hedgie get settled, and , as hard as it is to not take her out, leave her alone for a few days. Just so she can get used to her surroundings. After that, handle her, and handle away!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

XrihedgeX said:


> Also, I have a side question. When she was outside the other day she was eating grass and then licking herself and putting foam on her quills. I remember reading somewhere that it is fine that they do that, but why do they?


It's perfectly normal  It's called annointing. No one really understands why they do it but it's generally understood that they do it when they encounter a new taste/scent that they like.


----------



## XrihedgeX (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks. She is getting a lot easier to handle. But when I first pick her up she does huff at me. But once I get her she is fine. Tonight we gave her a bath and she was completely relaxed the whole time and let me pick her up with out raising her quills at all.

I thought thats what it was. She did it tonight after taking a few bites out of a pepper.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I kind of think they will always be a bit huffy at first. Like that friend we all have, that doesn't want to go out, just wants to stay home & relax. But once you drag them out of the house, they have a great time with you! 

...but then they find something to rub all over themselves & embarrass you...

:lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> ...but then they find something to rub all over themselves & embarrass you...
> :lol:


This reminds me of when we let our dogs out for exercise and they end up rolling in somethin dead :?


----------

